# Did anyone have an AMH test at The Hewitt Centre , Liverpool in 2014??



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, I just want to ask if anyone had an AMH test at The Hewitt Centre in the year of 2014 ? Much appreciate any replies to my post, x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You may get a response to this type of question on the Regional area - try having a chat with the girls on there.

Xxx


----------



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

That's great, thank you for your reply, x


----------



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello again, my apologies but I can't seem to locate where you've moved my post to in the north west section, hope you can help, x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I personally haven't moved your post, but to find any post you have made you can look at your Profile, then Posts and find a list of everything you have made and it shows which section it is in. You can then click on the specific post and it takes you automatically to it.

This should link to your posts list http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=110971

Xxx


----------



## tish41 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you for your help Cloudy, much appreciated , x


----------

